# g-body back dashes



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

does anybody got pics of customs back dashes I.e 4 6x9s 6.s im not asking for links im asking for pics


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Nov 10 2009, 02:29 AM~15617314
> *does anybody got pics of customs back dashes I.e 4 6x9s 6.s im not asking for links im asking for pics
> *


Doesn't hold 6x9's but here ya go...


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

make it out of fiberglass thats what we do all da time


----------



## CharkBait (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Nov 10 2009, 02:00 AM~15617415
> *make it out of fiberglass thats what we do all da time
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Nov 10 2009, 02:00 AM~15617415
> *make it out of fiberglass thats what we do all da time
> *


im 16 and dnt know shit but cuttin or glassin rather just buy sum or see pics to have one built just my o2


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

not much of a dash back there.. what exactly are you aiming for? you would be much better off running speakers in the armrest areas in my opinion


----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Nov 11 2009, 05:33 PM~15636962
> *not much of a dash back there.. what exactly are you aiming for? you would be much better off running speakers in the armrest areas in my opinion
> *


just 4 6x9s


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Nov 11 2009, 05:41 PM~15635200
> *im 16 and dnt know shit but cuttin or glassin rather just buy sum or see pics to have one built just my o2
> *


then how do you expect to learn :dunno:


----------



## TAT2DAN (Dec 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Nov 10 2009, 03:53 AM~15617389
> *Doesn't hold 6x9's but here ya go...
> 
> 
> ...


Where can i order this and the lower door panels?


----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 12 2009, 04:03 PM~15647180
> *then how do you expect to learn :dunno:
> *


  :dunno:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Nov 12 2009, 09:11 PM~15648435
> *  :dunno:
> *


go get you some cloth and polyester resin and get to mixin...... you'll get the hang of it (no ****)


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

I got 6x9s, no glassing or fucking up the factory shit. But I did make them fit in there nicely.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DarknessWithin_@Nov 12 2009, 09:40 PM~15648720
> *I got 6x9s, no glassing or fucking up the factory shit. But I did make them fit in there nicely.
> *


pics or it didnt happen...... and since when did us lowriders worry about fkn up the factory shit? :biggrin:


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 12 2009, 06:56 PM~15648865
> *pics or it didnt happen...... and since when did us lowriders worry about fkn up the factory shit? :biggrin:
> *


  
No pics. And my car is under wraps at the moment. Just think of taking some shit out of a 90s car and thats what I done.

Secondly: Indeed. But w/e.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DarknessWithin_@Nov 12 2009, 10:24 PM~15649149
> *
> No pics. And my car is under wraps at the moment. Just think of taking some shit out of a 90s car and thats what I done.
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 12 2009, 07:56 PM~15648865
> *pics or it didnt happen...... and since when did us lowriders worry about fkn up the factory shit? :biggrin:
> *


I just used the 4x10's to 6x9's conversion kit. They sale them at almost all audio store.


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TAT2DAN_@Nov 12 2009, 05:56 PM~15647757
> *Where can i order this and the lower door panels?
> *


pm sent, the lower door panels holds 2-4 5x7's too. :biggrin:


----------



## SuicidedRegal (Aug 12, 2009)

Here's some door panels
http://www.gbodyparts.com/product_info.php...47b317d267d0333
Here's some side panels where the rear armrest is.
http://www.gbodyparts.com/product_info.php...47b317d267d0333

Just letting you know what other options there are.


----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Nov 10 2009, 04:29 AM~15617314
> *does anybody got pics of customs back dashes I.e 4 6x9s 6.s im not asking for links im asking for pics
> *


:biggrin: * see.....somebody who knows what they want.......and, I give you props for at least admitting you don't know how to fiberglass. Some people will clown others, if they attempt to do something to customize their ride, and if it's not up to "par" (in their opinion) they will clown on you.... * 


> _Originally posted by DarknessWithin+Nov 12 2009, 09:40 PM~15648720-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 *that's a good website......good products...... :thumbsup:*


----------



## pako (Jan 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetrider_@Nov 12 2009, 10:34 PM~15652362
> *
> that's a good website......good products......  :thumbsup:
> *



An expensive website


----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pako_@Nov 13 2009, 02:57 AM~15652626
> *An expensive website
> *


 :yes: * true, on some of that stuff.......but, some of it
you can't get everywhere....depends on what you want to
do with your car, and your budget....* :biggrin:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DarknessWithin_@Nov 12 2009, 07:40 PM~15648720
> *I got 6x9s, no glassing or fucking up the factory shit. But I did make them fit in there nicely.
> *


Same here, i've got FOUR 6 x 9's in my rear deck, however, i cut out the factory deck  . They could fit if you angled them up towards though. Now that i've got hydraulics, i'm running just 2 speakers in the center holes and the outters serve as ports to let the bass from the subs come into the car as well as access panels to get to the cylinders.


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ericg+Nov 11 2009, 05:41 PM~15635200-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin: 

no one was born glassin or was a master fabricator from birth u need to practice and doing glass work is fun and cheap for the most part so i f u dont like it u can do it all over again..

im gonna get the pics off my work comp to show u diff rear decks on g bodies ...
heres one pic so u can get an idea


here are some kicks panels done ive got waaayyy more pics of glass in g bodies not on this com so i will post them when i get a chance


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

nice


----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

damn i wish i lived in fl


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Nov 15 2009, 04:30 AM~15669236
> *damn i  wish i lived in fl
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 15 2009, 11:47 PM~15676616
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------

